# Ask and it is given



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

I highly recommend this book. The customer's reviews speak for themselves. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140190 ... e&n=283155


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought you were going to mention "The Power of Your Subconcious Mind" by Joseph Murphy. Looks like the book you mentioned has the same themes as the one I was thinking of. Yours sounds very inspirational too!


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Darkon,
I have this book and am trying to learn to apply the principles to my daily living. I have read other material from the authors including some of the "Seth" writings. This is definitely one book you should own or at least read.
-----
I have to add a correction. I made it sound like the authors of Ask and It Is Given, Esther and Jerry Hicks, wrote the Seth writings but they only make mention of the Seth writings. The Seth Material and other Seth writings were actually written by Jane Roberts.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

whiteclouds said:


> When I read the title of this thread, I thought you were going to mention "The Power of Your Subconcious Mind" by Joseph Murphy. Looks like the book you mentioned has the same themes as the one I was thinking of. Yours sounds very inspirational too!


I have that book too! But this one explains with more clarity and there are specific processes to use.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

Peanuts said:


> Hi Darkon,
> I have this book and am trying to learn to apply the principles to my daily living. I have read other material from the authors including some of the "Seth" writings. This is definitely one book you should own or at least read.


Hi peanuts, I'm glad you have this book too. I have only had this book for a few days and already I am seeing my life transform.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 8, 2003)

I just wanted to add something. A year ago I remember telling my therapist I was very worried that I was never going to change because I had such deep rooted negative programming that I felt I could never quite undo. I had tried positive self talk and positive thinking but I was doing it all wrong and I was also not paying attention to how I was feeling when I tried to do the positive self talk. 

A few months later he asked me if I had read this book and told me about it. I had heard about the authors before and kept meaning to pick it up but didn't until some time much later and have only recently read it. It's not a book you just read though and then put aside. You have to apply it to your daily living if you want to see positive changes. 

Anyway, I was getting off track. I still had doubts I could change my old negative programming. I believed it was there like a scar on my body and part of my landscape. But then I ran across some other material that put it all together for me. Basically what I am aware of now is that our thoughts are very, very powerful. Much more powerful than any of us realize. What I've also learned is that my old programming can be undone and now I have the know how. I just wanted to share that it has helped me realize we are not stuck.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

Basically what you habitually think becomes belief and according to the law of attraction it comes to pass in your life experience. This book can explain the process a lot better than I can, as it was channeled by higher beings. Which may sound like a crock, but when you read it everything hits you and makes perfect sense.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

My Achilles Heel said:


> WOW, this is thread is awesome! Alright, you guys have to read "As a Man Thinketh" by James Allen, This guy died in 1912, but for his time he was a very advanced thinker. He combined buddhist (yes this concept is partly buddhist teachings) and christian verses into one.
> 
> DUDE, everything starts with your thoughts, your thoughts are the basis of your existence. Your thoughts make or break you. People who are reading this should read any one book in this thread and give it a try and see how you feel.
> 
> ...


This is great that you are walking the same path to a better reality. I have tremendous hopes for you. Don't give up when negative thoughts and feelings creep up on you as so often is the case. Just persist in practicing your thought until you are a vibrational match with what you are wishing to manifest.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I put a hold on the book at the library and am looking forward to reading it. Thanks! I am sixth in line though, must be good.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

http://abraham-hicks.net/


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

My favorite process is the rampage of appreciation. It really does make me feel extremely good, thus going back into a state of allowing my desires to be realized, and my life is improving in every aspect. Dr. Joseph Murphy, author of "The Power of the Subconscious Mind", really put it well with the statement, "The thankful heart is always close to the creative forces of the universe, causing countless blessings to flow toward it by the law of reciprocal relationship, based on a law of action and reaction." I recommend clicking the link I posted above, and joining the mailing list, and you'll see from other people's experiences, what its like to be connected to the source energy from which all things emanate.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

BTW, it isn't enough to just think positive thoughts and put your attention on what you want, what is important is that you feel good. If you feel bad, often you will get the opposite of what you ask for. By focusing on things that make you want to say thank you, by the law of attraction, you attract more good feeling thoughts which build momentum, and while you are feeling appreciative this makes a dramatic shift in your vibrational frequency, and thus your point of attraction. Meditation is also a good way to raise your vibration.


----------

